# 64400 trigeminal nerve any branch



## LuluBarr (Jul 13, 2011)

The doctor did a bilateral trigeminal nerve injection for facial pain. On the super bill he indictated modifier 50 but I am doubting the use of modifier 50 in this case. Would it be correct to use modifier 50 or modifier 59 to indicate the same procedure was done on an additional nerve?


----------



## rhondatalley (Jul 13, 2011)

*tirgeminal nerve injection*

If this is being billed in a  facility, apply 59 modifier.  For clarity, we also append LT and RT for our facility charges.


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 13, 2011)

Our doctor performs this procedure in his office and we bill out 64400-50, although depending on carrier it could be billed out as 64400-LT, 64400-RT.

64400 injection;anesthetic agent: trigeminal nerve, any division or branch

Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------

